# The Hunting Public



## Gadget (Apr 8, 2021)

Anyone follow these guys?

They started in South Florida, then Alabama. Now they're in Ga. Looks like they started in ONF but the hunting pressure was too much for em so now they moved up into CNF, probably Cohutta.


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 8, 2021)

There’s been so many post bout these guys I watched the GA public land deer hunt! I don’t really follow, but I’ll check it out for sure! That deer hunt was ridiculous!


----------



## Dupree (Apr 8, 2021)

Gadget said:


> Anyone follow these guys?
> 
> They started in South Florida, then Alabama. Now they're in Ga. Looks like they started in ONF but the hunting pressure was too much for em so now they moved up into CNF, probably Cohutta.


Dawson forest. 100%


----------



## Dupree (Apr 8, 2021)

I do follow them. 2 years ago Zach and jake were hunting with Dave Owens at my favorite gate. Glad they chose new public to hunt this year. They give too many clues, and we have enough out of state hunters now. I enjoy the videos, but at the same time cringe for me hat they are doing to public land.


----------



## Gadget (Apr 8, 2021)

Dawson Forest? I thought about that but that place gets alot of recreation, I've had horse people and Moutain bikers ride in on me there a lot. I would think there would be too much activity there for em. 

I just found their channel recently, didn't know who they were until a few weeks ago.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Apr 8, 2021)

Ruining your public lands one click at a time......


----------



## bluemarlin (Apr 8, 2021)

Meh.... my public land.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 8, 2021)

THP just bushwhacked a Georgia bird. No calling they said.


----------



## dixiecutter (Apr 8, 2021)

I'm a fan. I follow every episode. They're doing what's in my heart to do but I got bills. Long live THP.


----------



## Sixes (Apr 8, 2021)

I figured they went back to Lake Russell where he killed that good buck


----------



## Mattval (Apr 9, 2021)

Sixes said:


> I figured they went back to Lake Russell where he killed that good buck


That was Russell?


----------



## Mattval (Apr 9, 2021)

One of my favorite Hunting Shows.  
 Meateater
Randy Newberg 
The Hunting Public


----------



## Gadget (Apr 9, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> THP just bushwhacked a Georgia bird. No calling they said.



Lol....have to watch.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 9, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> THP just bushwhacked a Georgia bird. No calling they said.



I'm not gonna write them off if they bushwhack a bird.  Most of the time, they put in more work than most to get the job done.


----------



## deast1988 (Apr 9, 2021)

They started at Ceder Creek. It opened Saturday, there. Saturday then Sunday they packed up and headed to Dawson Forest. Way way to much pressure. Every single turn off on CC had a truck. I love Ga WMAs, but the pressure is wiping out the birds. Turn them all to qouta, give one out of state tag to non residents, turn hunting off at 12 sharp. I was cracking up, CC is big but the road system you can’t get deep enough on it to avoid pressure. They were 1st at a gate, then came out to 4 trucks behind there’s. I’ve seen people complaining they aren’t honoring if someone’s there move to next spot. But I know they are being stampeded on this year. They bailed on Bama, because it was so crowded. They finding limited success, but Zach killed a bird 2.4miles deep into the mountains. Earning everyone in highly pressured areas.


----------



## Gadget (Apr 9, 2021)

deast1988 said:


> They started at Ceder Creek. It opened Saturday, there. Saturday then Sunday they packed up and headed to Dawson Forest. Way way to much pressure. Every single turn off on CC had a truck. I love Ga WMAs, but the pressure is wiping out the birds. Turn them all to qouta, give one out of state tag to non residents, turn hunting off at 12 sharp. I was cracking up, CC is big but the road system you can’t get deep enough on it to avoid pressure. They were 1st at a gate, then came out to 4 trucks behind there’s. I’ve seen people complaining they aren’t honoring if someone’s there move to next spot. But I know they are being stampeded on this year. They bailed on Bama, because it was so crowded. They finding limited success, but Zach killed a bird 2.4miles deep into the mountains. Earning everyone in highly pressured areas.




They be better off on John's Mtn or Cohutta


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 9, 2021)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'm not gonna write them off if they bushwhack a bird.  Most of the time, they put in more work than most to get the job done.


I agree 100%. Catman & company shot a spooked one off the limb last episode. I guess the  pressure to perform. 

   Funny how they go to lengths to hide the name of the locations of the WMA...and then people get on here and identify it for all to see.


----------



## bluemarlin (Apr 9, 2021)

Word deep in the WMA's is that the Meat Eater Corporation is about to buy The Hunting Public.


----------



## ssramage (Apr 9, 2021)

I've followed them for years. They seem to be good dudes and put out some good content. I listened to a podcast with them recently where they talked a lot about intentionally not trying to name drop what spots they're at. We all know them because we can recognize them just from seeing them on video. Honestly, we need more hunters. If their videos help to recruit more, then I'm all for it.


----------



## Hoosier06 (Apr 9, 2021)

Them bushwacked and limb birds taste the best


----------



## Grizzly1775 (Apr 9, 2021)

I’m happy to watch their videos, the state is happy to have their non resident license money. Don’t know why giving away spots is a problem. There’s one less Tom there, I’m goin somewhere else where they ain’t been shot at yet.


----------



## Gadget (Apr 9, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I agree 100%. Catman & company shot a spooked one off the limb last episode. I guess the  pressure to perform.
> 
> Funny how they go to lengths to hide the name of the locations of the WMA...and then people get on here and identify it for all to see.



Yeah I thought it was funny how they try to hide it too.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Apr 9, 2021)

ssramage said:


> Honestly, we need more hunters. If their videos help to recruit more, then I'm all for it.



If you think we need more hunters then you clearly have not been to a WMA hunting in GA in a while. lol


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 9, 2021)

Oh Lord, were gonna do this again??


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 9, 2021)

Grizzly1775 said:


> I’m happy to watch their videos, the state is happy to have their non resident license money. Don’t know why giving away spots is a problem. There’s one less Tom there, I’m goin somewhere else where they ain’t been shot at yet.


I don’t know that it’s a problem either. I think locals don’t appreciate it because it may bring more hunters. Without hunters buying license we would loose WMA. They don’t go to an area and wipe out the wildlife population, I think they mite hurt a few feeling by showing people that it can be done with leg work and determination. I haven’t seen them do anything illegal and they seem very considerate of other hunters.


----------



## across the river (Apr 9, 2021)

People, quit whining.  It is public land.  You don’t own it.  Duck hunters went through this years ago in Georgia.  Move somewhere else, go get your own place, find a lease, or keep whining because someone is hunting a place you used to not see people on.   It is what it is.  Adapt and move on.   Maybe they will quota all of it.  Then the people whining about too many people will then get to whine about not being able to hunt it because it is quota.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 9, 2021)

mallardsx2 said:


> If you think we need more hunters then you clearly have not been to a WMA hunting in GA in a while. lol


Amen. Or tried to find private land that isn't already leased or tied up. There are plenty, plenty, plenty of hunters. I don't think we could handle any more.


----------



## kingfish (Apr 9, 2021)

Completely got rid of TV going on 3 years now.  Love THP and a slew of Youtube hunting and fishing channels.  I don't worry about crowds, all I want is a place to hunt.  I can adjust to everything else.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Apr 9, 2021)

The DNR could raise the rates of JUST RESIDENT standard hunting license by 50% to buy land people can hunt on. Thats my suggestion top the crisis of overcrowding.

Example:

If they raised ONLY the rates $25 across the 625,000 hunters that bought licenses in 2018 that would be ~ $15.6 MILLION that could buy land.

At $5,000/acre that would be 3125 acres PER YEAR that they could purchase for ALL of us to hunt on.

Think about that when you complain about the lack of public land.

Is an extra $25/year going to really break you? I certainly am all for it to pay for additional land acquisitions to more public land to spread out the hunting population.

If they raised the rates for all of the other licenses that people buy for hunting it would be unreal how much land they could acquire in 10 years....

In the example, just raising the resident rates over 10 years would purchase 31,250 acres of land......thats a lot of land. Imagine if we raised the rates across the board on everyone by 50%. The troubles of finding somewhere to hunt with your kids would be a thing of the past.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Apr 9, 2021)

Unfortunately people will just complain that they cant afford the extra $25/year meanwhile sitting in their folding chairs chain smoking cigarettes...complaining about the overcrowding of WMA's and the rising cost of hunting leases.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Apr 9, 2021)

across the river said:


> People, quit whining.  It is public land.  You don’t own it.  Duck hunters went through this years ago in Georgia.  Move somewhere else, go get your own place, find a lease, or keep whining because someone is hunting a place you used to not see people on.   It is what it is.  Adapt and move on.   Maybe they will quota all of it.  Then the people whining about too many people will then get to whine about not being able to hunt it because it is quota.




Very closed minded opinion.

 There is no "Adapting to a WMA" that is so overcrowded with hunters that the game is void of the entire area.

Keep in mind that a lot of people on this forum cannot afford a lease.

You clearly dont hunt WMA's....

Just saying.


----------



## Sixes (Apr 9, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I agree 100%. Catman & company shot a spooked one off the limb last episode. I guess the  pressure to perform.
> 
> Funny how they go to lengths to hide the name of the locations of the WMA...and then people get on here and identify it for all to see.


Hide the name? You can clearly see it when they signed in to hunt during deer season.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 9, 2021)

Sixes said:


> Hide the name? You can clearly see it when they signed in to hunt during deer season.


For the most part they try to, slips will be made I’m sure. They try.


----------



## Grizzly1775 (Apr 9, 2021)

mallardsx2 said:


> Very closed minded opinion.
> 
> There is no "Adapting to a WMA" that is so overcrowded with hunters that the game is void of the entire area.
> 
> You clearly dont hunt WMA's....



I certainly haven’t hunted them all, but a good many. Never seen one void of game. Just because you don’t see anything don’t mean he ain’t there.
If it really is a desolate wasteland, you go to a different wma or NF. It’s a big state, there’s plenty dirt that’s never seen a boot


----------



## mallardsx2 (Apr 9, 2021)

Grizzly1775 said:


> Just because you don’t see anything don’t mean he ain’t there.



Possibly the most overused quote ever. lol


----------



## across the river (Apr 9, 2021)

mallardsx2 said:


> Very closed minded opinion.
> 
> There is no "Adapting to a WMA" that is so overcrowded with hunters that the game is void of the entire area.
> 
> ...


There is nothing that gives someone a right to a prime hunting spot.  I duck hunted public in this state for many, many, years, killed piles of ducks you rarely even see here now, and hardly ever saw anyone in a lot of places.   Between the pressure created from GON articles, Duck Dynasty, and the state eradicating hydrilla  in a lot of places, I don’t waste my time with it anymore that much, It is what it is.  Just because you hunted there when you were a kid, doesn’t
mean you have anymore right to it than anyone else.  Again it is public land.  I don’t hunt public land a lot anymore, but I have killed ducks, put family members on a couple of deer, and called in a turkey on public land for a friend to kill in the last couple of years.  There is game on public, it just isn’t as easy to find on most places as it used to be in  most places.  However, there are plenty of places that are still worth hunting if you are willing to put in the effort.  As far as people not affording a lease or land, I don’t buy that in a lot of cases.  I have a family member that constantly whines about not having anywhere to hunt but public, yet he has a camper, a boat, a jacked up truck, and a 4 wheeler.  He isnt the only one I know like that either.  If a person really can’t pay or just don’t want to, that is fine.  Just don’t moan and complain because someone else is hunting public land that they have just as much right to as you do.  That is the part I don’t get.  If you don’t like the pressure, go find somewhere else to hunt, private or public. Just stop whining, because it doesn’t do any good.


----------



## Grizzly1775 (Apr 9, 2021)

mallardsx2 said:


> Possibly the most overused quote ever. lol


Not wrong about that. Don’t think it makes it any less accurate.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Apr 9, 2021)

If anyone disagrees with anyone on this forum its considered "whining" lol Good stuff.


----------



## across the river (Apr 9, 2021)

mallardsx2 said:


> If anyone disagrees with anyone on this forum its considered "whining" lol Good stuff.



If you are complaining about there being “too many hunters” on land that the people hunting have every right to be on, and you have zero control or affiliation with, then yes that is whining.


----------



## bluemarlin (Apr 9, 2021)

Well.. when it comes to THP videos on hunting your private WMA's... They went to one, it was crowded, they kept driving, didn't consider parking near another parked truck to the point of driving to another WMA with less hunting pressure.

You ever consider this type strategy?
Or, do you live in a bubble and think the WMA you have hunted for years to the point of stale makes you part owner?


----------



## mallardsx2 (Apr 9, 2021)

Clearly, you seem to have missed the other 5000 posts on here about other members "Whining" about the same thing. So maybe, just maybe, it is a real issue???

I am really trying to get across is the message that there is a simple solution.....If you dont get that then you are too obtuse to have a conversation with.

My solution to the issue is in post # 29.....

Carry on with your hating gentlemen.


----------



## nick_o_demus (Apr 9, 2021)

Mattval said:


> One of my favorite Hunting Shows.
> Meateater
> Randy Newberg
> The Hunting Public



Janis Putelis from MeatEater was with them in GA and shot a bird. Saw it on his IG today.


----------



## ssramage (Apr 9, 2021)

mallardsx2 said:


> If you think we need more hunters then you clearly have not been to a WMA hunting in GA in a while. lol



I have. I also understand that the future of those public lands is based on the state's ability to fund them through license sales. Across the US, hunter numbers are declining at a rapid rate. I'd argue that the influx of hunters on public land is based more on economic/environmental conditions than it is actually an increase in hunter numbers.

Rest assured, if you want hunting to continue as is, you need to be advocating for more people to do it, regardless of how busy your favorite WMA gate is on opening weekend.


----------



## across the river (Apr 9, 2021)

mallardsx2 said:


> Clearly, you seem to have missed the other 5000 posts on here about other members "Whining" about the same thing. So maybe, just maybe, it is a real issue???
> 
> I am really trying to get across is the message that there is a simple solution.....If you dont get that then you are too obtuse to have a conversation with.
> 
> ...



Why so the license fee be raised on people who don’t hunt or rarely hunt public land to buy more land for the whiners.   Maybe the government should add an additional tax to raise money to get people in public housing larger houses if they don’t like the one they are in. Better yet, why don’t we make a WMA hunting stamp that cost $500.  Then we could thin out people that hunt public a lot.  Obviously, that isn’t feasible, but makes a much sense as what you are proposing.


----------



## bluemarlin (Apr 9, 2021)

Some need to get out of their comfort zone and realize they have over one million public acres to hunt in Georgia.


----------



## Hoosier06 (Apr 9, 2021)

"We have met the enemy and he is ourselves"


----------



## rugerfan (Apr 9, 2021)

ssramage said:


> I have. I also understand that the future of those public lands is based on the state's ability to fund them through license sales. Across the US, hunter numbers are declining at a rapid rate. I'd argue that the influx of hunters on public land is based more on economic/environmental conditions than it is actually an increase in hunter numbers.
> 
> Rest assured, if you want hunting to continue as is, you need to be advocating for more people to do it, regardless of how busy your favorite WMA gate is on opening weekend.




I have to agree with this. Private land is becoming hard to come by these days. Some people are willing to pay more for it than others, some people just cannot afford to keep a lease anymore.

In the past few months I have seen at least half a dozen properties get clear cut near where I live.  So now the people that lease these properties have no where to hunt. If they want to continue to hunt, they either have to find a new lease or hunt public land.  In order for the public land to remain accessible to the public, there has to be a way to pay for the lands. I would like to see more land get annexed into the national forest and wma lands. If nothing else to preserve the lands for the future, rather than seeing it clear cut, or see another gas station or strip mall built.

As a group we need to be cooperating with one another and learning from each other.


----------



## Dupree (Apr 9, 2021)

I get it, it’s public land, but here is a prime example of what happens from the YouTube plague. 
I had a spot on national forest in Alabama that was a great spot to go to and hear a few birds. I rarely ever saw anyone else on this particular stretch of road. In March 2019 THP killed a bird in there and got on several others. They were showing the topo map, and giving away too many hints about the area they were hunting. Opening day last year, there were 14 vehicles parked within a half mile of that little pull off. Mostly out of state (which I am as well, but I live close to the line and can be there quicker than most of the places I hunt in Georgia). The whole area in general (30k acre block) was so flooded with people last year that I decided not to even buy a license this year. When you have to be at a spot 3-4 hours before gobbling light just to have people on the next ridge at daylight takes the fun out of it. Turkey hunting is already “stressful” at times, and 6-8 hunters per gobbling bird just makes it to where it’s not even worth going. I have a very busy work schedule and a family. When I go turkey hunting I prefer to spend my time chasing turkeys not looking for a place that doesn’t have 3-4 trucks parked.


----------



## XIronheadX (Apr 9, 2021)

Stimulus turkeys for everyone! I hunted private land for free in the old days.


----------



## Sixes (Apr 9, 2021)

rugerfan said:


> I have to agree with this. Private land is becoming hard to come by these days. Some people are willing to pay more for it than others, some people just cannot afford to keep a lease anymore.
> 
> In the past few months I have seen at least half a dozen properties get clear cut near where I live.  So now the people that lease these properties have no where to hunt. If they want to continue to hunt, they either have to find a new lease or hunt public land.  In order for the public land to remain accessible to the public, there has to be a way to pay for the lands. I would like to see more land get annexed into the national forest and wma lands. If nothing else to preserve the lands for the future, rather than seeing it clear cut, or see another gas station or strip mall built.
> 
> As a group we need to be cooperating with one another and learning from each other.


Why can the land no longer be hunted?

A clearcut is one of the healthiest things that can happen to an area and will increase game in the next few years.


----------



## labsnducks (Apr 9, 2021)

May not have to worry with the hunt public next year. Looks like Georgia season will be shorter and they may stick closer to home with states opening the same time


----------



## chrislibby88 (Apr 9, 2021)

deast1988 said:


> They started at Ceder Creek. It opened Saturday, there. Saturday then Sunday they packed up and headed to Dawson Forest. Way way to much pressure. Every single turn off on CC had a truck. I love Ga WMAs, but the pressure is wiping out the birds. Turn them all to qouta, give one out of state tag to non residents, turn hunting off at 12 sharp. I was cracking up, CC is big but the road system you can’t get deep enough on it to avoid pressure. They were 1st at a gate, then came out to 4 trucks behind there’s. I’ve seen people complaining they aren’t honoring if someone’s there move to next spot. But I know they are being stampeded on this year. They bailed on Bama, because it was so crowded. They finding limited success, but Zach killed a bird 2.4miles deep into the mountains. Earning everyone in highly pressured areas.


Man pressure has been worse this year than last year when everyone was off work. Maybe the one bird per WMA will help some next year, except for the suckers like me that haven’t killed a bird yet.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 9, 2021)

As for The Hunting Public show, I like it. It's real. One of only two or three hunting shows left that are worth watching. I would just as soon pound nails into my head with a clawhammer as to watch another suburban soyboy and his Barbie-like hunting companion sit and pick a huge buck or gobbler out of the herd of suchlike critters in the food plot, then holler booyah and act like they did something.


----------



## Sixes (Apr 9, 2021)

I guess I am in the minority. I wish there were a lot less hunters and less competition for land.  The law of supply and demand would make lease prices for great land decrease.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 9, 2021)

Sixes said:


> I guess I am in the minority. I wish there were a lot less hunters and less competition for land.  The law of supply and demand would make lease prices for great land decrease.


Steve Rinella and the Meateater company got a lot of flak and blowback lately from an article his brother Matt published called "The Case Against Hunter Recruitment" saying pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Wolfman9 (Apr 9, 2021)

I have no issue with the way they “bushwacked” that bird. Probably could have shot both toms if we’re being honest


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 9, 2021)

Wolfman9 said:


> I have no issue with the way they “bushwacked” that bird. Most here would have popped off at the other one as well.


It takes a lot more savvy to bushwhack a public bird than to call in one on the private utopias where they film most shows, and shoot it while it's attacking a decoy. If you bushwhack a turkey, you have used some woodsman skills.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 9, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> It takes a lot more savvy to bushwhack a public bird than to call in one on the private utopias where they film most shows, and shoot it while it's attacking a decoy. If you bushwhack a turkey, you have used some woodsman skills.




Yep.


----------



## Dupree (Apr 9, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> It takes a lot more savvy to bushwhack a public bird than to call in one on the private utopias where they film most shows, and shoot it while it's attacking a decoy. If you bushwhack a turkey, you have used some woodsman skills.


I’ve encountered birds on private that have gave me fits. I’ve encountered birds on public that are on a kamikaze mission. A turkey is a turkey no matter where they live, the only difference between public and private is the human factor.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 9, 2021)

Seen plenty of guys bushwack them when they walk thru a certain gap in the fence, or an opened cattle gate, pond dam...you name it. That requires absolutely no skill or woodsman ship, just beat the bird to the spot. THP did go in blind and spot them birds in a bowl, that took a little skill. I agree 100% on the private utopias.


----------



## across the river (Apr 9, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Seen plenty of guys bushwack them when they walk thru a certain gap in the fence, or an opened cattle gate, pond dam...you name it. That requires absolutely no skill or woodsman ship, just beat the bird to the spot. THP did go in blind and spot them birds in a bowl, that took a little skill. I agree 100% on the private utopias.


So now we are going to criticize and compare every kill to see who is a real turkey hunter.  You guys kill me.  I’ve worked extremely hard to call one in and had some that came right to the call.  I’ve slip up in front of them and shot them when they wandered but, and when I was a much younger man, bellied crawled forever up on a couple in knee high grass in the middle of a field.  Probably couldn’t do that know a days if I tried.  Point is as long as it is legal who cares.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 9, 2021)

across the river said:


> So now we are going to criticize and compare every kill to see who is a real turkey hunter.  You guys kill me.  I’ve worked extremely hard to call one in and had some that came right to the call.  I’ve slip up in front of them and shot them when they wandered but, and when I was a much younger man, bellied crawled forever up on a couple in knee high grass in the middle of a field.  Probably couldn’t do that know a days if I tried.  Point is as long as it is legal who cares.


Hey, looky. We agree on something.


----------



## across the river (Apr 9, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Hey, looky. We agree on something.


 I think we agree on a lot, but that isn’t as much fun to talk about.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 9, 2021)

across the river said:


> So now we are going to criticize and compare every kill to see who is a real turkey hunter.  You guys kill me.  I’ve worked extremely hard to call one in and had some that came right to the call.  I’ve slip up in front of them and shot them when they wandered but, and when I was a much younger man, bellied crawled forever up on a couple in knee high grass in the middle of a field.  Probably couldn’t do that know a days if I tried.  Point is as long as it is legal who cares.


I'm not critizing nobody.....if thats your style, jump all over it. You do you


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 9, 2021)

across the river said:


> I think we agree on a lot, but that isn’t as much fun to talk about.


  I think we both just like to argue.


----------



## across the river (Apr 9, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I think we both just like to argue.



Now you sound like my wife.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 9, 2021)

across the river said:


> Now you sound like my wife.


Mine too.


----------



## Whit90 (Apr 9, 2021)

I think the future is as bight as it can be for ga... I think the you-tubers will disappear next year. 

If only we could stop the reduction of habitat and bring back lost habitat.


----------



## bluemarlin (Apr 10, 2021)

whitney90 said:


> If only we could stop the reduction of habitat and bring back lost habitat.



Excellent point.
A greater battle is getting more involved in deterring what B.F Grant has turned into. 

But I get it... These type posts come up in every state. Colorado being the first one that comes to my mind and the argument has the same tune no matter where you look. 

It's usually boils down to the almighty dollar and I've noticed the ones that stay the most at peace with it have the ability to adapt.


----------



## Timber1 (Apr 10, 2021)

Gadget said:


> They be better off on John's Mtn or Cohutta


I dunno...I've heard out of towners dont do to well there.


----------



## XIronheadX (Apr 10, 2021)

Quitters will quit and take up the next fad. The coon stalkers are next maybe.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2021)

My wife quit yesterday til next year. Then she will get on her little kick about how she’s going to hunt all day. Don’t be driving a 4 wheeler around her area. Just stay out all together. some part timers get Grouchy !


----------



## XIronheadX (Apr 10, 2021)

I'm grouchy now. They gobbling behind the house at Thor.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2021)

XIronheadX said:


> I'm grouchy now. They gobbling behind the house at Thor.


They sure will. Nothing like it.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Apr 10, 2021)

ssramage said:


> I have. I also understand that the future of those public lands is based on the state's ability to fund them through license sales. Across the US, hunter numbers are declining at a rapid rate. I'd argue that the influx of hunters on public land is based more on economic/environmental conditions than it is actually an increase in hunter numbers.
> 
> Rest assured, if you want hunting to continue as is, you need to be advocating for more people to do it, regardless of how busy your favorite WMA gate is on opening weekend.


Pretty sure hunter numbers aren't declining. The percentage of population that hunts is, but not the actual number. 


Im all for less hunters. 
Im all for increasing the fee IF it were guaranteed to go to habitat, not more law enforcement, not more red tape, not more bureaucracy. That won't happen I don't think.


----------



## Mattval (Apr 10, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> As for The Hunting Public show, I like it. It's real. One of only two or three hunting shows left that are worth watching. I would just as soon pound nails into my head with a clawhammer as to watch another suburban soyboy and his Barbie-like hunting companion sit and pick a huge buck or gobbler out of the herd of suchlike critters in the food plot, then holler booyah and act like they did something.


Hillbilly what other shows do you like?


----------



## Mattval (Apr 10, 2021)

bluemarlin said:


> Word deep in the WMA's is that the Meat Eater Corporation is about to buy The Hunting Public.


Meateater is buying alot lately!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 10, 2021)

Mattval said:


> Hillbilly what other shows do you like?


The whole Meateater family of shows. And Relentless Pursuit with Tim Wells. That's about all I can think of off the top of my head that are real and authentic. I think I would puke if I had to watch another trophy hunting in a green field show with dude and "hot" ditzy chick talking about 'Ol Dropmeister," G-3s and stuff all the time and never even noticing the deer under the antlers. I like to watch some of those where they are hunting over in Africa, except for the water hole/blind on a high fence farm stuff.


----------



## Mattval (Apr 10, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> The whole Meateater family of shows. And Relentless Pursuit with Tim Wells. That's about all I can think of off the top of my head that are real and authentic. I think I would puke if I had to watch another trophy hunting in a green field show with dude and "hot" ditzy chick talking about 'Ol Dropmeister," G-3s and stuff all the time and never even noticing the deer under the antlers. I like to watch some of those where they are hunting over in Africa, except for the water hole/blind on a high fence farm stuff.


I am with you there.  Sometimes I am jealous of ol' ditzy chic.  She hunts more than I am able! So maybe I am a lil bitter!


----------



## rugerfan (Apr 10, 2021)

Sixes said:


> Why can the land no longer be hunted?
> 
> A clearcut is one of the healthiest things that can happen to an area and will increase game in the next few years.




Never said it couldn't be hunted, but some may decided not to hunt it, just because things have changed.  I would definitely hunt it myself, but others may not.


----------



## rugerfan (Apr 10, 2021)

Mattval said:


> Meateater is buying alot lately!




If it works out for both party's good for them. I just hope that all 5 guys and Mindi will all prosper from it, and nobody gets left out in the cold. As well as the Meat Eater Corporation.


----------



## Smallwood (Apr 10, 2021)

Them and ol’Dave are ruining public land hunting. Hope they get rich so they can afford good private spots cause the public spots are getting ruined.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Apr 10, 2021)

Govt had no bidness “owning” land


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 10, 2021)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Govt had no bidness “owning” land


If you're serious, I disagree in the most strong manner possible. I think public land is one of only a handful of things that the government has ever done that are good and helpful.


----------



## ssramage (Apr 10, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> Pretty sure hunter numbers aren't declining. The percentage of population that hunts is, but not the actual number.
> 
> 
> Im all for less hunters.
> Im all for increasing the fee IF it were guaranteed to go to habitat, not more law enforcement, not more red tape, not more bureaucracy. That won't happen I don't think.



https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...ring-covid-but-will-the-sports-popularity?amp


----------



## ssramage (Apr 10, 2021)

Smallwood said:


> Them and ol’Dave are ruining public land hunting. Hope they get rich so they can afford good private spots cause the public spots are getting ruined.



Seriously? Both of those groups do more for conservation and public lands than 99% of the rest that use the resource. I sense a lot of jealousy in these posts...


----------



## Whit90 (Apr 10, 2021)

bluemarlin said:


> Excellent point.
> A greater battle is getting more involved in deterring what B.F Grant has turned into.
> 
> But I get it... These type posts come up in every state. Colorado being the first one that comes to my mind and the argument has the same tune no matter where you look.
> ...



What UGA has done to BFG is very disappointing.


----------



## Sixes (Apr 10, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> If you're serious, I disagree in the most strong manner possible. I think public land is one of only a handful of things that the government has ever done that are good and helpful.


I took it to me that it is not the govt responsibility to provide everyone a place to hunt.

Personally, as much as I despise northern ways, I do agree with them being to hunt state parks and other state lands.

If it is owned by the taxpayer (local, state or Fed), then it should be available to the public.

I also cannot stand the USCOE, they take the land, build the lakes and then restrict access and constitutional rights


----------



## antharper (Apr 10, 2021)

Just got done watching the Ga hunt . Well earned turkey and great video


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 10, 2021)

antharper said:


> Just got done watching the Ga hunt . Well earned turkey and great video


Your a great public land hunter also. Always done great. ?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 10, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> Your a great public land hunter also. Always done great. ?


He just knows where to be when why how and what I guess.


----------



## dang (Apr 11, 2021)

Love thp, love everything they do and stand for and I watch every video. But there’s a reason it’s 430am and I’ve been at the gate for 45 mins already....it ain’t their fault for making videos and showcasing our great state, but if you know where they were just keep it to yourself. No need to go speculate and name drop on a public forum. The local guys will thank you


----------



## twoheartedale (Apr 11, 2021)

Never saw it. Don't watch hunting shows.  Bushwacked turkeys taste better, this I do know.


----------



## Timber1 (Apr 11, 2021)

I only watch turkey hunting videos if I need a good laugh. I have nothing against the public using public land. Just adds another aspect to the hunt. Out hunting other hunters is easier than hunting the bird itself.


----------



## antharper (Apr 11, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> Your a great public land hunter also. Always done great. ?


The public land birds are kicking my tail this year


----------



## turkeykirk (Apr 11, 2021)

Have seen 2 Ohio, 1 Michigan, and 1 Illinois car tags parked in the mountains where I hunt this week. Hope they don’t mind me stopping on my way North to New York hunting in May.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 11, 2021)

turkeykirk said:


> Have seen 2 Ohio, 1 Michigan, and 1 Illinois car tags parked in the mountains where I hunt this week. Hope they don’t mind me stopping on my way North to New York hunting in May.


All it takes is money ?


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Apr 11, 2021)

What Dupree said about the way the youtube groups are changing public hunting is the strongest point in this thread.  He doesn't feel entitled to that place, he's just now got thousands of video subscribers to compete with that he never did before, you would be ticked too.  He's just making a point, I don't take it as whining.  And Covehntr and the THP don't do more for conservation than everyone else, promote some good ethics yes but keep in mind that's in their interest.....they sell merchandise and get video ad money so that the working man can pay for their way of life.  THP got real ethics focused after the one guy shot the hen right


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 11, 2021)

I sure am glad I got my own place to hunt and lease land also.After reading all of this.  Have not hunted in a few days and maybe a few more. Good to know there was no hunting pressure. Birds get to breed and do there thing.
Y’all be safe.


----------



## across the river (Apr 11, 2021)

MesquiteHeat said:


> What Dupree said about the way the youtube groups are changing public hunting is the strongest point in this thread.  He doesn't feel entitled to that place, he's just now got thousands of video subscribers to compete with that he never did before, you would be ticked too.  He's just making a point, I don't take it as whining.  And Covehntr and the THP don't do more for conservation than everyone else, promote some good ethics yes but keep in mind that's in their interest.....they sell merchandise and get video ad money so that the working man can pay for their way of life.  THP got real ethics focused after the one guy shot the hen right



You very comments here are whining.  "They sell merchandise and get video ad money so that the working man can pay for their way of life."  If you have a job or business, which I assume you do, then some other "working man" is paying for your way of life as well. They just figured out how to make a living doing what they enjoy doing, so more power to them.  Same goes for guides on public land and public lakes.  If you want to do the same, start yourself a guide service, a youtube channel, instagram,  or whatever social media you can promote and build a business yourself.   Most of them are what late twenties or early thirties, and have lived really modest lives so far to build the brand.  More power to them.   I admire anyone who does that.   As far as "more people to compete with", cry me a river.   Like I said before, ducks hunters went through the same thing years ago, here and out West.   Places on which you never saw people all of a sudden had people everywhere.   It does no good to mope.  Adapt, move, or figure out how to aquire some private land.  Whining about public land being crowded is the equivalent of complaining about a present someone gave you.  You aren't owed a place to hunt.   Instead of being mad about it being crowded, be thankful you had the opportunity to hunt it without a lot of competition for so many years.  Now adapt and move on.  Those people have jus as much right to be there as you do.


----------



## kingfish (Apr 11, 2021)

It's blowing up everywhere.  The new wave of duck hunters.  The rush to kill an Osceola gobbler this year in Florida has been mind numbing.  No different than the 80's and 90's everyone running Georgia to kill a trophy buck.  Where I'm at here on the gulf, the out of town license tags have gone up exponentially in the last 5 years. It is, what it is.  All the complaining in the world won't change anything.  Just wait until the next economy collapse.  It always happens.  You'll see the crowds thin out a bunch.  Maybe things will get back to normal.


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Apr 11, 2021)

Dupree didn't whine, I'm not whining. But saying the man has a legitimate gripe, never said others didn't have a right to it.  And he did adapt, he's been doing it a long time.  We're talking the effect these groups have on public lands, grown men aren't crying.  The more you've seen turkey hunting change in our state, from long before becoming legal to where it's now.... the more it makes you shake your head. Still nobody crying and weren't crying then.  I don't know how much or little you've seen of it change across the river or how many pinhoti or THP hats and shirts you have, or how long you've been messing with turkeys but if you're satisfied with where our sport is heading with our internet leaders.... you ain't seen enough.  And I promise you this one ain't crying. I have thousands of acres of hunting club land to share with real Kotex Kowboys, they cry about me and I doubt I'd cry about you.  Don't watch much of the Internets brand ambassadors and only go to WMA late season to clean up yalls messy education


----------



## across the river (Apr 11, 2021)

MesquiteHeat said:


> Dupree didn't whine, I'm not whining. But saying the man has a legitimate gripe, never said others didn't have a right to it.  And he did adapt, he's been doing it a long time.  We're talking the effect these groups have on public lands, grown men aren't crying.  The more you've seen turkey hunting change in our state, from long before becoming legal to where it's now.... the more it makes you shake your head. Still nobody crying and weren't crying then.  I don't know how much or little you've seen of it change across the river or how many pinhoti or THP hats and shirts you have, or how long you've been messing with turkeys but if you're satisfied with where our sport is heading with our internet leaders.... you ain't seen enough.  And I promise you this one ain't crying. I have thousands of acres of hunting club land to share with real Kotex Kowboys, they cry about me and I doubt I'd cry about you.  Don't watch much of the Internets brand ambassadors and only go to WMA late season to clean up yalls messy education




You posted " I'm not whining" and then in the very next sentence state you have "a legitimate grip" about someone hunting public land that you don't own and have no control over.  You can't make this stuff up.  
As far as changes across the state, of course I have seen them.  However, the percentage of the state that is public is extremely small, so any statewide  population declines aren't caused by people hunting public land. It is caused habitat loss.  
Crowds are an inconvenience to people to who were used to hunting them without any competion for years. Now all of  sudden someone else is there, and they don't like it.  Cry me a river.  Asked guys who duck hunted Santee, Seminole, Clarks Hill, Darien, or even Bayou Meto in the 80's an nineties what has happened to those places of the last decade or so. 

All you can do is control what you can control and manage what land you have to manage.  If you don't have land to manage, then figure it out on public.  So far I haven't had any trouble staying on turkeys, or deer for that matter, even on the few occasions I do hunt public.

And by the way, PM me your size and address, and I will send you a T-shirt.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2021)

The MOST IMPORTANT lesson I was taught back in the early 1960s, when I decided I wanted to be a turkey hunter, was to SHUT UP about where you found sign, heard birds, or where you were hunting. This is more important that anything else concerning turkeys. And this was in a time when there were very few turkey hunters anywhere.

This fact seems to have been forgotten over the years. Even by me, to a certain extent.

There`s a lesson here, if ya`ll choose to study it.


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Apr 11, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> The MOST IMPORTANT lesson I was taught back in the early 1960s, when I decided I wanted to be a turkey hunter, was to SHUT UP about where you found sign, heard birds, or where you were hunting. This is more important that anything else concerning turkeys. And this was in a time when there were very few turkey hunters anywhere.
> 
> This fact seems to have been forgotten over the years. Even by me, to a certain extent.
> 
> There`s a lesson here, if ya`ll choose to study it.


Loose lips sink ships.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Apr 11, 2021)

whitney90 said:


> What UGA has done to BFG is very disappointing.


What exactly has UGA done to BF grant? I know it’s a popular place, and I’ve heard it’s not as awesome as it once was, but I’ve never hunted there so I dunno what’s going on with it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 11, 2021)

Dupree said:


> I’ve encountered birds on private that have gave me fits. I’ve encountered birds on public that are on a kamikaze mission. A turkey is a turkey no matter where they live, the only difference between public and private is the human factor.


Facts.


----------



## Timberman (Apr 11, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> What exactly has UGA done to BF grant? I know it’s a popular place, and I’ve heard it’s not as awesome as it once was, but I’ve never hunted there so I dunno what’s going on with it.



They’ve been cutting a lot of timber


----------



## turkeykirk (Apr 11, 2021)

I thought that if you hunted public land and drove down a road and saw a lot of trucks parked , you called that “scouting”.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2021)

deerpoacher1970 said:


> Loose lips sink ships.




Back in those days, if you ran your mouth, you would not be invited back to set by the fire, around the pot belly stove, on the porch, or on the sandbar, while the Elders swapped stories, told tales, or exchanged ideas. When you "lost standing" with those men, you lost a lot.


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Apr 11, 2021)

ssramage said:


> Seriously? Both of those groups do more for conservation and public lands than 99% of the rest that use the resource. I sense a lot of jealousy in these posts...


What has either one done for conservation and public land? I doubt it has been anymore than anyone else that uses the land has done.


----------



## Whit90 (Apr 12, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> What exactly has UGA done to BF grant? I know it’s a popular place, and I’ve heard it’s not as awesome as it once was, but I’ve never hunted there so I dunno what’s going on with it.




Like Timberman said, they have just had soooo much timber cut off of the place. I love a good clear cut, but it really is a shame to see such a large portion of great, diverse, habitat just disappear.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Apr 12, 2021)

whitney90 said:


> Like Timberman said, they have just had soooo much timber cut off of the place. I love a good clear cut, but it really is a shame to see such a large portion of great, diverse, habitat just disappear.


 Gotcha.


----------



## Smallwood (Apr 12, 2021)

ssramage said:


> Seriously? Both of those groups do more for conservation and public lands than 99% of the rest that use the resource. I sense a lot of jealousy in these posts...



What exactly have they done for conservation except increase license sales? It may of started as a pure pursuit to spread the gospel on "the proper way to hunt" but it has turned into chasing the $$$ and fame.


----------



## across the river (Apr 12, 2021)

Smallwood said:


> What exactly have they done for conservation except increase license sales? It may of started as a pure pursuit to spread the gospel on "the proper way to hunt" but it has turned into chasing the $$$ and fame.


Disagree wholeheartedly.  If they were chasing $$$ then every episode would be loaded with them using different products and such.  They don’t do that, and have stated the reasons why.  They also don’t make that much on YouTube, especially for six people.  They have to have some income coming in to survive like anyone else, but if you look at where they live and their lifestyle they aren’t living high on the hog by any stretch.  Dudes live in a tent or van for 8 months of the year.  I wouldn’t call that chasing $$.


----------



## HoudiniMountainGobbler (Apr 12, 2021)

Those THP boys got on a bird in the latest video that wasn’t talking for me during opening week. They were in the exact same location I was! I almost threw my remote when he started ripping gobbles on the roost in their video because that sucker didn’t say a peep when I was there ?


----------



## mallardsx2 (Apr 12, 2021)

across the river said:


> Disagree wholeheartedly.  If they were chasing $$$ then every episode would be loaded with them using different products and such.  They don’t do that, and have stated the reasons why.  They also don’t make that much on YouTube, especially for six people.  They have to have some income coming in to survive like anyone else, but if you look at where they live and their lifestyle they aren’t living high on the hog by any stretch.  Dudes live in a tent or van for 8 months of the year.  I wouldn’t call that chasing $$.




Are you friends with these guys?


----------



## HoudiniMountainGobbler (Apr 12, 2021)

mallardsx2 said:


> Are you friends with these guys?


I am friends with a guy they’ve had on the show and he used to be an intern back in the Midwest Whitetail days. I can confirm they live a different life than the Michael Waddell and Lakosky family. The show is popular, but the big money in the hunting industry comes from ads and sponsorships that come with it. They’re only sponsored by Vortex and Woodhaven to my knowledge.


----------



## Smallwood (Apr 12, 2021)

across the river said:


> Disagree wholeheartedly.  If they were chasing $$$ then every episode would be loaded with them using different products and such.  They don’t do that, and have stated the reasons why.  They also don’t make that much on YouTube, especially for six people.  They have to have some income coming in to survive like anyone else, but if you look at where they live and their lifestyle they aren’t living high on the hog by any stretch.  Dudes live in a tent or van for 8 months of the year.  I wouldn’t call that chasing $$.



They have went from beat up sedans to new F-150s. Looks like the $$ is flowing to me.


----------



## twoheartedale (Apr 12, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> The MOST IMPORTANT lesson I was taught back in the early 1960s, when I decided I wanted to be a turkey hunter, was to SHUT UP about where you found sign, heard birds, or where you were hunting. This is more important that anything else concerning turkeys. And this was in a time when there were very few turkey hunters anywhere.
> 
> This fact seems to have been forgotten over the years. Even by me, to a certain extent.
> 
> There`s a lesson here, if ya`ll choose to study it.



I always told folks right where I killed deer or caught fish.

Where'd you catch the fish?  Right in the side of his mouth.
Where'd you kill that big buck?  Right behind the shoulder.


----------



## across the river (Apr 12, 2021)

mallardsx2 said:


> Are you friends with these guys?



I don’t know them from Adam’s house cat other than the videos.   I just find it hilarious that for years all these people came on this forum and talked about how they hated the hunting shows on TV.   They wanted to see someone hunt public land without pushing a corporate product every five minutes or prancing there wife around to the stand just to get viewers.  These guys figured out how to do exactly what people were saying they wanted to see on platforms that don’t require them to sell out to exclusive product deals that require them to show them riding the Quite Kat or using some specific camo or scent away product every five minutes, which you pretty much have to do to have the money to pay to air on TV.   Everyone thought they were great as long as they were hunting public in Iowa, Pennsylvania, or Minnesota, but now that they have ventured to good old Georgia and hunted “their WMA” they have suddenly transformed into greedy people that are ruining hunting.  Like I said, I just think it is hilarious. I guess it is kind of like raising taxes, a lot of people seem to be fine with it as long as it is on anyone else but them.  However, once it starts impacting them it becomes a big deal.


----------



## across the river (Apr 12, 2021)

Smallwood said:


> They have went from beat up sedans to new F-150s. Looks like the $$ is flowing to me.



So they travel 10s of 1000s of miles a year as business owners and choose to purchase a newer vehicle that is reliable and that they can depreciate and now all of a sudden they are filthy rich.  Gotcha.


----------



## ssramage (Apr 12, 2021)

Smallwood said:


> They have went from beat up sedans to new F-150s. Looks like the $$ is flowing to me.





Smallwood said:


> They have went from beat up sedans to new F-150s. Looks like the $$ is flowing to me.



What? One of them has a new F150. The others are driving used Tundras...


----------



## Smallwood (Apr 12, 2021)

Fan boys....smh


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 12, 2021)

across the river said:


> I just find it hilarious that for years all these people came on this forum and talked about how they hated the hunting shows on TV.   They wanted to see someone hunt public land without pushing a corporate product every five minutes or prancing there wife around to the stand just to get viewers.



You are 100% correct. It would be comical to see the number of folks that posted about "would love to see a guy hunt public, instead of these farms and plantations loaded with birds. that would be a show I would be interested in"

Countless amount of posts asking just for that


----------



## across the river (Apr 12, 2021)

Smallwood said:


> Fan boys....smh



I will watch THP on occasion, but not anymore of a “fanboy” of them than anyone else really.      However, I am highly amused by whiners.  I am a big fan of them I must admit, just because of the entertainment value. There are plenty of them here, so I have been quite entertained lately.


----------



## XIronheadX (Apr 12, 2021)

The funniest part is they came down and killed a big buck and were on turkeys until they had to leave. I thought all along there was nothing to hunt out there. Maybe they'll make enough pocket change to give out consolation t shirts.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 12, 2021)

across the river said:


> I don’t know them from Adam’s house cat other than the videos.   I just find it hilarious that for years all these people came on this forum and talked about how they hated the hunting shows on TV.   They wanted to see someone hunt public land without pushing a corporate product every five minutes or prancing there wife around to the stand just to get viewers.  These guys figured out how to do exactly what people were saying they wanted to see on platforms that don’t require them to sell out to exclusive product deals that require them to show them riding the Quite Kat or using some specific camo or scent away product every five minutes, which you pretty much have to do to have the money to pay to air on TV.   Everyone thought they were great as long as they were hunting public in Iowa, Pennsylvania, or Minnesota, but now that they have ventured to good old Georgia and hunted “their WMA” they have suddenly transformed into greedy people that are ruining hunting.  Like I said, I just think it is hilarious. I guess it is kind of like raising taxes, a lot of people seem to be fine with it as long as it on anyone else but them.  However, once it starts impacting them it becomes a big deal.


Amen.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 12, 2021)

A lot of good info in this thread.


----------



## WishboneW (Apr 12, 2021)

mallardsx2 said:


> The DNR could raise the rates of JUST RESIDENT standard hunting license by 50% to buy land people can hunt on. Thats my suggestion top the crisis of overcrowding.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


I like that idea. I have a lifetime license but would have no problem donating $$ to fund purchase of turkey hunting habitat or land that could be turned into such.


----------



## jbarron (Apr 12, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> A lot of good info in this thread.



Yep... Haters gonna hate & whiners gonna whine!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 12, 2021)

jbarron said:


> Yep... Haters gonna hate & whiners gonna whine!


Some where doing both at same time. ???


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Apr 13, 2021)

Across the river picking out which THP and Pinhoti gear he wants to wear today to declare himself a turkey man, ssramage still trying to think what Covehntr does for conservation above all others, and the THP 'boys' still don't know the difference between a copperhead and a rattlesnake. You're right, this is kinda entertaining


----------



## across the river (Apr 13, 2021)

MesquiteHeat said:


> Across the river picking out which THP and Pinhoti gear he wants to wear today to declare himself a turkey man, ssramage still trying to think what Covehntr does for conservation above all others, and the THP 'boys' still don't know the difference between a copperhead and a rattlesnake. You're right, this is kinda entertaining



Actually, I’m wearing my Def Leppard T-shirt today.


----------



## XIronheadX (Apr 13, 2021)

I never realized how many liberal hunters there were.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Apr 13, 2021)

It’s funny to me how some always poopoo anyone out there doing their thing. Especially if they are successful. I’ve watched every single episode of THP. They are authentic, they are definitely killers and they do it on public. I’m impressed with what they do. But of course there are those that say they are ruining public land. No their not. COVID and increased participation are not their fault. If you would watch them you’d know, they want to Yelp them in, but are not above crawling one up. That’s the way I hunt. If you can’t call’em, crawl’em. These guys come across way more authentic and do t seem to have something sketchy in every video like some Atlanta suburb hunting shows do.


----------



## dang (Apr 13, 2021)

The Arrow Guru said:


> like some Atlanta suburb hunting shows do.


hold on i need to get the popcorn ready for this one


----------



## AntlerDaddy (Apr 13, 2021)

I love THP videos.

I would gladly buy a $50 Public land stamp that was for the purpose of buying more quality public land.

GA boys helped build the tv hunting industry...Realtree.


----------



## AntlerDaddy (Apr 13, 2021)

We need a public lands /conservation lottery!


----------



## XIronheadX (Apr 13, 2021)

Speaking of the Hunting Public, they have a video on Youtube at 8:30 CST(that's 9:30 EST if you suffer from time zone retardation) if you are interested in hearing Chamberlins thoughts.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 13, 2021)

Reading some of this. I’m sorry some of y’all turkey woods have been turned upside down. Ben Franklin wanted the turkey to be out national bird. I wonder what some of his thoughts wood be today.


----------



## dang (Apr 13, 2021)

Here is the latest video with Dr. Chamberlain


----------



## XIronheadX (Apr 13, 2021)

That was a great video with Dr. Chamberlin. The politics they have to deal with is nuts, to accomplish what they want.


----------



## herb mcclure (Apr 14, 2021)

dang said:


> Here is the latest video with Dr. Chamberlain


Thanks for sharing video.


----------



## fountain (Apr 14, 2021)

Gut_Pile said:


> You are 100% correct. It would be comical to see the number of folks that posted about "would love to see a guy hunt public, instead of these farms and plantations loaded with birds. that would be a show I would be interested in"
> 
> Countless amount of posts asking just for that



Haha, you’re right!   They made those comments, thp comes along and does just that (all over the US) and now everyone fusses that they are ruining the wma.   lol I will say, I do believe the public land hunting has become a “fad” to some just to say the did/tried it because of thp and pinhoti.  It is what it is tho


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 14, 2021)

fountain said:


> Haha, you’re right!   They made those comments, thp comes along and does just that (all over the US) and now everyone fusses that they are ruining the wma.   lol I will say, I do believe the public land hunting has become a “fad” to some just to say the did/tried it because of thp and pinhoti.  It is what it is tho



It 100% has become a "fad" to hunt public ground.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Apr 15, 2021)

I’m not sure about it being a “fad” or not but I do know that during COVID hunter participation has been at an all time high. People have to go somewhere and to a lot of those people public land is the only option. I’ve hunting public land my whole life. I’m 46. The WMA I hunt the most is heavily hunted on a normal year but this year and last there are trucks and people everywhere. The public land experience is so different in states like Florida and Georgia that are heavily populated vs out west or MS simply because there are less people in proximity. Having said that, just as they brought out in Dr. Chamberlins interview, hunting turkeys today compared to 20 years ago is a totally different thing. I hope we start seeing the trend go the other way or the turkey in Georgia will be talked about like the wild quail.


----------



## across the river (Apr 15, 2021)

The Arrow Guru said:


> I’m not sure about it being a “fad” or not but I do know that during COVID hunter participation has been at an all time high. People have to go somewhere and to a lot of those people public land is the only option. I’ve hunting public land my whole life. I’m 46. The WMA I hunt the most is heavily hunted on a normal year but this year and last there are trucks and people everywhere. The public land experience is so different in states like Florida and Georgia that are heavily populated vs out west or MS simply because there are less people in proximity. Having said that, just as they brought out in Dr. Chamberlins interview, hunting turkeys today compared to 20 years ago is a totally different thing. I hope we start seeing the trend go the other way or the turkey in Georgia will be talked about like the wild quail.




The decrease in populations of both quail and turkeys is habitat driven.  There is nothing the DNR can do to reverse the trend when they have zero control over private property.   Sure, they can move the opening day back, reduce the limit, reduce pressure on public, and so on, which my help a specific WMA or heavily hunted location to some degree, but long term it is 100% about recruitment, which is highly correlated to habitat.  I don’t care if you are talking about quail or turkeys.  You will never see turkeys like it was 20 or 30 years ago across the state , just like you will never see quail running across the road in nearly every county in the state like you used to.  The habitat that was so beneficial to both is in large part gone.  All you can do is manage what you have got to manage yourself.  People who think the DNR can wave some magic wand and bring turkeys back to levels like they were in the 90s are delusional.    It’s funny to me how if you watch that video, they go through the whole shooting toms early deal, pushing back the season, limits, etc......., but it always came back to, and always will come back to, habitat.  The DNR has no card to play but the season/limit card, which is why that is what they change.   However, that does nothing to help land on which there are few if any turkeys on to begin with simply because the carrying capacity of that land is so low due to the poor turkey habitat on it.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Apr 15, 2021)

across the river said:


> The decrease in populations of both quail and turkeys is habitat driven.  There is nothing the DNR can do to reverse the trend when they have zero control over private property.   Sure, they can move the opening day back, reduce the limit, reduce pressure on public, and so on, which my help a specific WMA or heavily hunted location to some degree, but long term it is 100% about recruitment, which is highly correlated to habitat.  I don’t care if you are talking about quail or turkeys.  You will never see turkeys like it was 20 or 30 years ago across the state , just like you will never see quail running across the road in nearly every county in the state like you used to.  The habitat that was so beneficial to both is in large part gone.  All you can do is manage what you have got to manage yourself.  People who think the DNR can wave some magic wand and bring turkeys back to levels like they were in the 90s are delusional.    It’s funny to me how if you watch that video, they go through the whole shooting toms early deal, pushing back the season, limits, etc......., but it always came back to, and always will come back to, habitat.  The DNR has no card to play but the season/limit card, which is why that is what they change.   However, that does nothing to help land on which there are few if any turkeys on to begin with simply because the carrying capacity of that land is so low due to the poor turkey habitat on it.


I think that the truth lies somewhere in the middle. To say that the state agencies can not do anything is a bit defeatist. I’m not sure that anyone really expects to return to the turkey populations of 20 years ago, but there definitely can be more done to insure that there are turkeys to hunt and that the population is sustainable. Nesting habitat seems to be a large part of the issue. The fact is that the state of Georgia has had a population boom in the last 20 years and there is definitely less land for turkeys. The good news is that turkey hunters are passionate and even private land owners I believe would be will to do their part in helping. Improving turkey habitat generally benefits nearly all wildlife. I don’t think the ballgame is quite as over as you seem to. But I guess we will all see.


----------



## across the river (Apr 15, 2021)

The Arrow Guru said:


> I think that the truth lies somewhere in the middle. To say that the state agencies can not do anything is a bit defeatist. I’m not sure that anyone really expects to return to the turkey populations of 20 years ago, but there definitely can be more done to insure that there are turkeys to hunt and that the population is sustainable. Nesting habitat seems to be a large part of the issue. The fact is that the state of Georgia has had a population boom in the last 20 years and there is definitely less land for turkeys. The good news is that turkey hunters are passionate and even private land owners I believe would be will to do their part in helping. Improving turkey habitat generally benefits nearly all wildlife. I don’t think the ballgame is quite as over as you seem to. But I guess we will all see.




So what did the state agencies not do that they could have done to stop or reverse the drop in quail populations?  They could have done away with quail season altogether and you would still be essentially where you are now, save a few properties across the state and some large tracts in the Albany and Thomasville area being managed a little differently.  Similarly, though maybe not quite as drastic because they are a little more adaptable, are turkeys.  The guys that burn, maintain a mixture of habitat, plant, etc..... are going to, for the most part have birds, where the timber company land or guy who doesn’t care about turkeys with 1000+ acres of continuous pines the same age or a grown up cutover so thick a raccoon can’t walk through it won’t.  However, the DNR can’t mandate that anyone burn, plant, etc......   Therefore, you are highly dependent on what individual people (or companies) do with their property.   You could do away with the turkey season altogether, and a property or area can only carry the amount of turkeys it can carry.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Apr 15, 2021)

across the river said:


> So what did the state agencies not do that they could have done to stop or reverse the drop in quail populations?  They could have done away with quail season altogether and you would still be essentially where you are now, save a few properties across the state and some large tracts in the Albany and Thomasville area being managed a little differently.  Similarly, though maybe not quite as drastic because they are a little more adaptable, are turkeys.  The guys that burn, maintain a mixture of habitat, plant, etc..... are going to, for the most part have birds, where the timber company land or guy who doesn’t care about turkeys with 1000+ acres of continuous pines the same age or a grown up cutover so thick a raccoon can’t walk through it won’t.  However, the DNR can’t mandate that anyone burn, plant, etc......   Therefore, you are highly dependent on what individual people (or companies) do with their property.   You could do away with the turkey season altogether, and a property or area can only carry the amount of turkeys it can carry.



The don’t know I’m not a scientist or a biologist. However I can tell you that state a he use are starting have data that they have never had before. They have technology that was not available when the quail declined. But I guess it sounds me like you are saying it’s a lost cause and the turkeys will be gone. I don’t know if that’s true or not but I feel like we should be somewhat optimistic and allow the data to dictate the  season and laws as well as that data being presented to the general public. Oh never mind, you are right, might as well buy a boat


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 15, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> It takes a lot more savvy to bushwhack a public bird than to call in one on the private utopias where they film most shows, and shoot it while it's attacking a decoy. If you bushwhack a turkey, you have used some woodsman skills.


When I saw him work his behind off for 3 hrs, trying to get a shot on that “unkillable” bird, I was impressed! Yea he showed some skill alright!


----------



## WishboneW (Apr 15, 2021)

across the river said:


> The decrease in populations of both quail and turkeys is habitat driven.  There is nothing the DNR can do to reverse the trend when they have zero control over private property.   Sure, they can move the opening day back, reduce the limit, reduce pressure on public, and so on, which my help a specific WMA or heavily hunted location to some degree, but long term it is 100% about recruitment, which is highly correlated to habitat.  I don’t care if you are talking about quail or turkeys.  You will never see turkeys like it was 20 or 30 years ago across the state , just like you will never see quail running across the road in nearly every county in the state like you used to.  The habitat that was so beneficial to both is in large part gone.  All you can do is manage what you have got to manage yourself.  People who think the DNR can wave some magic wand and bring turkeys back to levels like they were in the 90s are delusional.    It’s funny to me how if you watch that video, they go through the whole shooting toms early deal, pushing back the season, limits, etc......., but it always came back to, and always will come back to, habitat.  The DNR has no card to play but the season/limit card, which is why that is what they change.   However, that does nothing to help land on which there are few if any turkeys on to begin with simply because the carrying capacity of that land is so low due to the poor turkey habitat on it.


This is why I would donate funds for land purchase as I have a lifetime license. Increasing and managing habitat is in my humble opinion paramount.


----------



## across the river (Apr 15, 2021)

The Arrow Guru said:


> The don’t know I’m not a scientist or a biologist. However I can tell you that state a he use are starting have data that they have never had before. They have technology that was not available when the quail declined. But I guess it sounds me like you are saying it’s a lost cause and the turkeys will be gone. I don’t know if that’s true or not but I feel like we should be somewhat optimistic and allow the data to dictate the  season and laws as well as that data being presented to the general public. Oh never mind, you are right, might as well buy a boat








WishboneW said:


> This is why I would donate funds for land purchase as I have a lifetime license. Increasing and managing habitat is in my humble opinion paramount.



I'm not saying it is a lost cause, and no where have I said that.  The reality of it is though that the state is less than 6% public land, or roughly 2 million acres total.   Not all of that can be hunted.  Much of what can be hunting, is at best, marginal turkey habitat.   I don't see how acquiring more public land, when they don't have the funds, or in some cases, the ability to manage what is public now would help.  Even if the entire 2 million acres was indeed managed exclusively for turkeys, it still wouldn't provide enough turkeys to supply all of the hunting demand for public and would have no real  impact on turkey numbers statewide due to the limited amount of land.   The fate of the turkey statewide is exclusively in the hands of the private land owner.  Those who manage habitat or are in areas with great habitat, will have turkeys, and those who don't, in large part, won't.  I'm not saying quit turkey hunting and just fish, but I am saying you have to be realistic about what is going on and control what you can control.  I just don't understand this mentality people have that the DNR can just change the regulations and fix everything.  It doesn't work like that.  The landscape, especially in the northern half of the state, is drastically different than it was 30 years ago.   Much of that change has negatively impacted turkeys.  The DNR can't wave a magic wand and make it look like it did in 1980 or 1990, therefore you have to be realistic about what can be accomplished with regulations verses what the impact of 30 plus years of habitat change has done.  Are turkeys going to go extinct in Georgia, no.   Will they ever be all over the state again like they once were, no.  Neither will the quail.


----------



## turkeyhunter89 (Jan 20, 2022)

LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE!!!


----------



## jNick (Jan 20, 2022)

turkeyhunter89 said:


> LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE!!!



This Florida guy wants to kill a cohutta mountain bird this year. Tired of reading y’all’s bragging about it.  Bringing the crew and tents. Flat brims and all! ?


----------



## turkeyhunter89 (Jan 20, 2022)

jNick said:


> This Florida guy wants to kill a cohutta mountain bird this year. Tired of reading y’all’s bragging about it.  Bringing the crew and tents. Flat brims and all! ?



Sounds good I’ll see you there, you’ll recognize my truck it’s the one with the camper shell with can’t stop the flop, longbird, and pinhoti stickers on the back glass. If you park in a different area just look for the black smoke I’m going to bring some old tires to roast marshmallows over in camp.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 21, 2022)

turkeyhunter89 said:


> LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE!!!



Lol.....I see this thread was popular. Here we go for round 2


----------



## Gadget (Jan 21, 2022)

jNick said:


> This Florida guy wants to kill a cohutta mountain bird this year. Tired of reading y’all’s bragging about it.  Bringing the crew and tents. Flat brims and all! ?



Muhaha


----------



## turkeyhunter89 (Jan 21, 2022)

Turkey numbers are down, the season has been shortened, wma opener has been pushed way back, one bird per wma new rule, dnr paying social media influencers who complain during their past videos in Georgia about the over crowding on WMAs during Turkey season to “recruit” more hunters. Sounds like typical GA DNR logic to me


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 21, 2022)

Alright, after a little cleaning house, be it known that if you can't act right, your days are as numbered as a two year old bird on public land on opening day.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 22, 2022)

well guess I missed it but it usually happens every year


----------



## Elkdog (Jan 24, 2022)

Dupree said:


> I do follow them. 2 years ago Zach and jake were hunting with Dave Owens at my favorite gate. Glad they chose new public to hunt this year. They give too many clues, and we have enough out of state hunters now. I enjoy the videos, but at the same time cringe for me hat they are doing to public land.





Dupree said:


> Dawson forest. 100%


I’m with you. I wish all those you tube guys wouldn’t even tell what state they’re in.


----------



## 3chunter (Jan 27, 2022)

Wild turkeys go as the hardwood roost areas go.  Hay cutting during may and June doesn’t help. 
Turkeys won’t disappear but numbers will steadily go down even if they stopped seasons altogether. They can make limits 0.  Won’t matter.  No incentives for landowners to join together to make habitat better.  Either incentivize landowners or watch the population crash.
Here is an idea. Kill 20 coons and earn an extra Turkey tag.


----------

